# My funny of the morning



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

I went out this morning to check goats and see gather eggs (my new hens like to lay in the goats barrels). Well, when I reached in to get an egg, 1/2 pint crawled in my hoodie, yes I had it on.. And her Mom, Sara, jumped on my back.. I really think Sara thinks she's a doeling again(she use to jump on my back when she was 1/2 pints size.
It was such a shock that I almost fell on 1/2 pint, poor baby, and screamed... Hubby came out wondering what happened, and he said the look on my face was priceless.. :shrug: 

So after all of that I set out there, loving the girls and than relized that 1/2 broke the egg in my hoodie pocket.. :GAAH: 

All and all I think I had a fun morning, until I felt egg running down my stomach.. :sigh: 

Hubby said next time I scream, he's grabbing the camera before he runs out.. :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: too funny! Thanks for the laugh!!! I can just picture that happening over here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good glad he is going to grab the camera  

hehe to funny


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*snort* :slapfloor:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Great example of goats finding humor in us. :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Thanks for the laugh! That would have been a good one to catch with a pic :slapfloor:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

to funny!! :slapfloor:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

heehee! great story, I can totally picture that happening over here... and with my luck, I would have been so surprised I ended up knocked on my butt in the mud!! (and it would have been one of those times I wasn't wearing my "farm clothes" because the goats always KNOW when I'm wearing nice pants and make it a point to mess them up)


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

heeheeheehee! Too bad he didn't have the camera that time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL--It is a good thing you have a sense of humor!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the story and love the name 1/2 pint!  The last broken egg in the pocket I found was a few weeks ago, while I was out running the dogs I went to reach into my parka pocket and there it was. Good news was it was smashed but frozen so I just turned the pocket inside out and a perfectly frozen glob of egg and shell fell out. Talk about easy cleanup! Yours...not so good.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Ewww, I have broken egg episodes. I crushed one in my jacket pocket when I walked into the chicken coop door once. Sooo gross.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

I think we have all had it happen one time or another. Go out put the eggs in your pocket and ge distracted, next thing you know scrambled eggs.


----------



## Mellee7AcreRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

Older son is bad about collecting a stray egg than going off and forgetting about it till a dog or goat butts him and there it goes....I think my one doe has made it a game with him and looks for him just to smash the egg in the pocket


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm glad you and 1/2 pint weren't hurt and that we may have pics of these antics soon


----------

